# Battery Icon with Question Mark



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

So today I ran into an issue that I've never before encountered with my tp...

I was using it, wasn't watching the battery level, it turned off by itself, and when it rebooted, the low battery signal was displayed.

So I plug it in and leave it for about 20 minutes, turn it off and turn it back on, only to find that now a question mark inside the battery icon has appeared. I've looked all over for a solution, but the closest anybody's got was just replacing the device.

Seeing as I can't do that since I'm over warranty and I've got CM installed, has anyone else ever had this issue and/or fixed it?

I'll leave it plugged in overnight and see if there's any change. As of right now, steadily losing hope.

Thanks,

David


----------



## cntrlaltdel (Oct 19, 2011)

Try reseting adapter. Twist prong end half turn and pull. Leave off for no more than 2 mins.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

cntrlaltdel said:


> Try reseting adapter. Twist prong end half turn and pull. Leave off for no more than 2 mins.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


Already tried that, didn't work. The question mark still shows up.


----------

